

Amazon Unveils New $99 E-Ink Kindle Touch - philipDS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/amazon-unveils-new-99-e-ink-kindle-touch/

======
sthulbourn
Finally. It has taken Amazon years to understand that a device used for
reading shouldn't have a keyboard; users spend at least 90% of their time
reading, yet they saw fit to add a keyboard which took up 25% of the hardware.

I'll happily go buy a Kindle now.

